# New Orleans is already flooded — and the worst may be yet to come: Forecasters are predicting a hurr



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...P9-lnPv6KML6hSlRtVuN-pK9wSBWpZMz6w-oTfkif7sT4

_New Orleans is prepping for a hurricane. The flooding has already hit.

On the same day that a National Oceanographic and Atmospheric Administration report warned Americans of a "floodier" future, some streets in Louisiana's largest city, including in the famed French Quarter, looked more like rivers.

Lines of thunderstorms associated with a weather system that is predicted to develop into a hurricane by Friday struck New Orleans with as much as 7 inches of rain within a three-hour period Wednesday morning, forecasters said.

The city was engulfed with water, leaving residents to contend with swampy streets, overturned garbage cans and flooded vehicles. Some even paddled their way down the street in kayaks. _<snip>


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

This scenario could become horrible very quickly.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

They know it is coming. The time to prepare is now.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

time to set up sand bag walls and hope with this much warning that they are prepared to either shut in or get out and have supplies


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I do not know how to prepare for flooding in that city. I don't think anyone does for sure. Best thing to do is pack up and get out.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

whiterock said:


> I do not know how to prepare for flooding in that city. I don't think anyone does for sure. Best thing to do is pack up and get out.


Well it is a bowl that is below sea level next to the largest river in the US and in a prime hurricane path, I am surprised they keep building it back.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The latest I have seen is it is heading toward Lafayette, which is about halfway across the state. That would put New Orleans on the right side (worse) of the eye, and about 75 miles away. Rain would be a problem, but probably not winds. More and more of the coastal marshes disappear each year making even these small hurricanes dangerous.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

whiterock said:


> I do not know how to prepare for flooding in that city. I don't think anyone does for sure. Best thing to do is pack up and get out.


I was back and forth down there for 2 years after Katrina working. You are correct in your assessment. The best thing is to get out beforehand. I don't understand why it is so hard for some to understand. The city is built in a hole.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> They know it is coming. The time to prepare is now.


They knew Katrina was coming too.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> They knew Katrina was coming too.


And they set there with their thumbs up their butts and waited for someone else to do their thinking for them. Seems like a bad strategy to me.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

One reason they keep rebuilding is because the nation really does need that port. And, the people who work at the port need housing grocery stores, etc

Also the French Quarter is a MAJOR money maker!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> And they set there with their thumbs up their butts and waited for someone else to do their thinking for them. Seems like a bad strategy to me.


My mother once lived in a very small town. Her house backed up to a creek. In 1954 the creek rose from heavy rains and flooded her home up to the door knobs.
The red cross helped with donated furniture and clothes. She and my dad moved. The area for about 6 blocks was at that point considered a flood plain and no bank would loan money on it nor would any insurance company write a policy.
In 1959, 1964, 1967, 1973, 1975, 1981, 1988, etc the area flooded. The newspapers and local tv carried stories about the victims, with photos showing families in boats, houses under water and the immense devastation.
To this day people continue to occuppy the ramshackle houses, rvs and trailers that populate that area.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

whiterock said:


> I do not know how to prepare for flooding in that city.


You evacuate while there's time.
It's going to happen, and they have a couple of days to get out of the low-lying areas.

When they don't, and get trapped, watch the media blame Trump.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

If seawalls are overcome by high water, they will weaken, and fail (like lake Pontchartrain during Katrina) and engulf the city once again, where whole houses, and neighborhoods will be submerged. Get out while you can, don't wait to be rescued.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Some of the houses were rebuilt on pilings. Some parts of city rarely flood.

I wonder if I should buy some Budweiser stock as all the Cajuns load up on beer?


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

They should just own it and raise all new houses and developments 15' in the air and turn the streets into permanent canals. "Venice of the Americas"... tourists would eat it up.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

dyrne said:


> They should just own it and raise all new houses and developments 15' in the air and turn the streets into permanent canals. "Venice of the Americas"... tourists would eat it up.


They actually raised Galveston island 13' after the great one of 1900. The whole island. Built a seawall and the rest is history. 

The houses that were left they jacked up and filled underneath them. Then they slopped the island to run off on the North side. It can be done.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

The winds are always a concern, but the primary focus on Barry is the rain. I am 50 miles north of New Orleans and we are expecting 15 inches to be dumped on us starting early Saturday morning. Along the coast and in the N.O. area, the forecast is for greater than 20 inches. New Orleans will be helped if the storm turns north tonight and passes to the east of the city. You want to be on the west side of a hurricane / tropical storm. In addition to N.O. there is a huge area extending to the north that is going to flood. The rivers can not handle that much water in a 12 hour period, we will probably see a repeat of the summer of 2016. Of all the many thousands in south Louisiana who flooded in 2016, I can only imagine their current anxiety and state of mind. Their recent nightmare is about to play out again.

As far as the population of New Orleans evacuating, many people will pack up and leave. They will wait until the last minute, but they will grudgingly leave. All lanes on I-10 will be converted to same direction traffic out of the area. The problem will be for those who have no way to get out. Lots of poor people in the city, no car and no money. The school bus option is probably on the table. My guess is the school bus effort will be a last minute rush.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Tobster said:


> The winds are always a concern, but the primary focus on Barry is the rain. I am 50 miles north of New Orleans and we are expecting 15 inches to be dumped on us starting early Saturday morning. Along the coast and in the N.O. area, the forecast is for greater than 20 inches. New Orleans will be helped if the storm turns north tonight and passes to the east of the city. You want to be on the west side of a hurricane / tropical storm. In addition to N.O. there is a huge area extending to the north that is going to flood. The rivers can not handle that much water in a 12 hour period, we will probably see a repeat of the summer of 2016. Of all the many thousands in south Louisiana who flooded in 2016, I can only imagine their current anxiety and state of mind. Their recent nightmare is about to play out again.
> 
> As far as the population of New Orleans evacuating, many people will pack up and leave. They will wait until the last minute, but they will grudgingly leave. All lanes on I-10 will be converted to same direction traffic out of the area. The problem will be for those who have no way to get out. Lots of poor people in the city, no car and no money. The school bus option is probably on the table. My guess is the school bus effort will be a last minute rush.


Stay safe. Good luck.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Tobster said:


> The winds are always a concern, but the primary focus on Barry is the rain. I am 50 miles north of New Orleans and we are expecting 15 inches to be dumped on us starting early Saturday morning. Along the coast and in the N.O. area, the forecast is for greater than 20 inches. New Orleans will be helped if the storm turns north tonight and passes to the east of the city. You want to be on the west side of a hurricane / tropical storm. In addition to N.O. there is a huge area extending to the north that is going to flood. The rivers can not handle that much water in a 12 hour period, we will probably see a repeat of the summer of 2016. Of all the many thousands in south Louisiana who flooded in 2016, I can only imagine their current anxiety and state of mind. Their recent nightmare is about to play out again.
> 
> As far as the population of New Orleans evacuating, many people will pack up and leave. They will wait until the last minute, but they will grudgingly leave. All lanes on I-10 will be converted to same direction traffic out of the area. The problem will be for those who have no way to get out. Lots of poor people in the city, no car and no money. The school bus option is probably on the table. My guess is the school bus effort will be a last minute rush.


Exactly. There are many people that just can't evacuate. Hospitals, nursing homes and home bound people. Ones who don't have money or a vehicle to make the trip. You have to have money to stay in a hotel.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> Well it is a bowl that is below sea level next to the largest river in the US and in a prime hurricane path, I am surprised they keep building it back.


New Orleans was originally above sea level; however, with the construction of the levees NOLA and the surrounding area (from Plaquimines Parish west to Acadiana (Lafayette Parish, Vermilion Parish, etc.)) there is now longer the regular flooding that would deposit silt to keep to counteract the subsidence of the land. And at the end of the 19th and beginning of the 20th centuries an effort was made to pump the water out of the wetlands surrounding the "core" of New Orleans; this increased the rate of land subsidence in Orleans Parish, Jefferson Parish, etc. Also, due to all the oil/gas exploratory canal that have been cut through the wetlands allowing for increased erosion, and the aforementioned subsidence, Louisiana loses about a football field area of land each hour.

Edit: since rereading the quote, I'll add: if man (used in the generic) had left well enough alone, the Mississippi River would have changed course (as it has done hundreds of time over the millennia) and would now flow down what is called the Atchafalaya River and exit into the Gulf in St. Mary Parish south of Morgan City. The current course of the Mississippi River near Simmesport would have become a "cut-off". If one looks at a topographical map of Louisiana, one can see where the river has shifted over the millennia, including riverbeds that are now called Bayou Teche and Bayou LaFourche.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> And they set there with their thumbs up their butts and waited for someone else to do their thinking for them. Seems like a bad strategy to me.


People did evacuate for Katrina. Many that stayed had nowhere to go or the money. Hotels were full 500 miles away from evacuated people. Also leaving you run the risk of getting caught in grid lock and not get away. Gas lines were long slowing things. You need to leave before they know where the storm will hit or how strong it will be. Everyone prepares for these storms the best they can. No one sits with their thumb up their butt. The city's pump capacity is about a foot rain a day. Hopefully the storm moves through the area quickly and they should be fine. Not many cities can handle over a foot of rain in a day and not have street flooding.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I just hope to god it doesn't end up like the last time. nothing most of us could do but send a donation. lot of people will move but like some of you said lot of poor people with no means. there should be something in place for them.

most older people who have weathered the worst in the past probably don't want to leave their homes. and then there's all that looting that will go on. i'll never understand that part because it's mostly not food. i'll be thinking of all of you in the path etc.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

While we are thinking about all the potential mis-placed people, lets give a thought towards the left behind animals, and unfortunate pets caught in the crossfire with no place to escape. Unfortunately, tomorrow could be another catastophic disaster unfolding for all living creatures in the area. This will no doubt increase the "dead zone" that I read about out in the gulf from all the fresh water that is pouring into the salt water marshes.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Louisiana can handle a hurricane just not a cat 4 or 5. There have been hurricanes since Katrina and the area did fine. This storm might not make hurricane strength. This will be a rain event. The wave action and the surge of salt water might kill the algae bloom. It is the nutrients from the river along with the warm water that causes the bloom.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

ed/La said:


> People did evacuate for Katrina. Many that stayed had nowhere to go or the money. Hotels were full 500 miles away from evacuated people. Also leaving you run the risk of getting caught in grid lock and not get away. Gas lines were long slowing things. You need to leave before they know where the storm will hit or how strong it will be. Everyone prepares for these storms the best they can. No one sits with their thumb up their butt. The city's pump capacity is about a foot rain a day. Hopefully the storm moves through the area quickly and they should be fine. Not many cities can handle over a foot of rain in a day and not have street flooding.


I live 6 hours from NOLA. I can say that everything you say is spot on. Hotels were full all the way into Arkansas. Churches and covered stadiums were full to capacity. Water (drinking) was a precious commodity. 

It's easy to sit there 1000 miles from the ocean and say things. It's not that cut and dried though.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

ed/La said:


> People did evacuate for Katrina. Many that stayed had nowhere to go or the money. Hotels were full 500 miles away from evacuated people. Also leaving you run the risk of getting caught in grid lock and not get away. Gas lines were long slowing things. You need to leave before they know where the storm will hit or how strong it will be. Everyone prepares for these storms the best they can. No one sits with their thumb up their butt. The city's pump capacity is about a foot rain a day. Hopefully the storm moves through the area quickly and they should be fine. Not many cities can handle over a foot of rain in a day and not have street flooding.


With as much warning as they had they could have walked out of the way.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Barry's been downgraded to a tropical storm.
Still lots of concern over the amount of rain as the storm is moving _slower_ than at first thought. That means it's dumping more rain in the area.

ed/La said "Everyone prepares for these storms the best they can. No one sits with their thumb up their butt".

Not sure I agree with you. Some, a few, are unable to prepare, others believe the gov't will take care of them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> With as much warning as they had they could have walked out of the way.


That's easier said than done.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's easier said than done.


I saw pictures of some of the folk left behind. Elderly, or in obviously poor health, and Mothers with small kids. It was a good incentive for me to take prepping more seriously, as I am getting older too.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

You can't walk out of there. There is no safe walking route. To many bridges no where to rest . You can't walk down an interstate for 100 miles. Hurricanes move faster than you can walk. That comment showed he knows little about the area, hurricanes and that he has little compassion for people suffering.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

There are many Katrina evacuees who relocated here in the Tennessee Valley and 15 years later, the ones I know would never return to the NOLA area.

The husband and wife who run one of the best Cajun restaurants in this area after they convinced her mother to move in with them told me they had no family living there anymore and they were Cajun Alabamians now and that was about 10 years ago.

When I told him we have tornadoes here, he said the tornadoes may dance around us or hi us sometimes but the winds aren't as bad, no flooding or water spouts and they have a steady clientele to support themselves.

Their family evacuated a week or so before the two hurricanes hit and lodging was hard to find all the way up to here. They moved his mother in law months later when she wrote the area off also after thinking she could ride it out.

Maybe NOLA will survive but I wouldn't want to be there.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The interesting part is how people have continued to rebuild and move right back in flood areas. (Not just New Orleans) Even when they know its happened for decades and decades. And then want sympathy and financial help to do it again.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Many of the people you speak of raised their houses.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

ed/La said:


> You can't walk out of there. There is no safe walking route. To many bridges no where to rest . You can't walk down an interstate for 100 miles. Hurricanes move faster than you can walk. That comment showed he knows little about the area, hurricanes and that he has little compassion for people suffering.


You usually have several days warning when a hurricane is coming. Many of the people who stayed were perfectly able bodied and could have left. I have been to NO.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's easier said than done.


Things worth doing usually are.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

ed/La said:


> People did evacuate for Katrina. Many that stayed had nowhere to go or the money. Hotels were full 500 miles away from evacuated people. Also leaving you run the risk of getting caught in grid lock and not get away. Gas lines were long slowing things. You need to leave before they know where the storm will hit or how strong it will be. Everyone prepares for these storms the best they can. No one sits with their thumb up their butt. The city's pump capacity is about a foot rain a day. Hopefully the storm moves through the area quickly and they should be fine. Not many cities can handle over a foot of rain in a day and not have street flooding.


I'll add that 3 weeks later when Hurricane Rita hit the SW part of Louisiana, those of us who were on the the western edge of Katrina or spared it effects because of being far enough west had no place to evacuate to. Those who had left in advance of Katrina (the parishes around New Orleans, the "Florida Parishes", etc.) occupied any available hotel/motel room for hundreds of miles. So, it's 2005 and I ride out Katrina (not much more than a strong long-lasting thunderstorm where I am), then 3 weeks later we get clobbered by Rita.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Well...i would say,its time to look for different place to life...
Below or almost sea level properties will be beaches...how ever you want to call it...god's penalty, climate change, melting ice...
Some areas will be just lost...


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I lived in the Houston area for three years. Had two rain events that required wading waist deep. Liked the work, and the people I worked with, but couldn't take the climate. I'm back home on high ground. From my house it is downhill in every direction. I don't want to go back to low flat land with high rainfall again. I like the history of the South, like to go to the old historic homes and such but I never want to live there again.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

When I heard how much rain was predicted for Vicksburg and Natchez, I was concerned but both are high enough to drain off easily into the Mississippi, the LA side of the river, not so lucky.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

And most of you are still believing rain was the problem. Katrina was past New Orleans when the levy failed. It was the failure of the levy system that created the problem, and the levees were the responsibility of the Corp of Engineers.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

The US just keeps neglecting infrastructure for decades now...
They should need to spent a few of our tax billions to make america great again but rebuilding what keeps us running...
Bridges, power lines, sewer lines, waste water treatment, tap water lines...just to name a few...
Who cares, if we have the newest Air Carrier and have life tv on Mars, when we, the regular people cannot rely on our nations infrastructure. Just looking at NYC saturday...


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

900 of the people that died were over 75 years old. . An estimated *1,833 people* died in the hurricane and the flooding that followed in late August Drowning (40%), injury and trauma (25%), and heart conditions (11%) were the major *causes* of *death* among Louisiana victims. Forty-nine percent of victims were people 75 years old and older. ... Drowning was the major *cause*of *death* and people 75 years old and older were the *most* affected population cohort....
....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Meinecke said:


> The US just keeps neglecting infrastructure for decades now...





Meinecke said:


> when we, the regular people cannot rely on *our nations* infrastructure.


If we're so terrible, why on Earth did you come here?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Meinecke said:


> Just looking at NYC saturday...


A few thousand people lost power for a few hours in a city of millions.
People act like it's some major catastrophe.
It was a minor inconvenience.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Meinecke said:


> The US just keeps neglecting infrastructure for decades now...
> They should need to spent a few of our tax billions to make america great again but rebuilding what keeps us running...
> Bridges, power lines, sewer lines, waste water treatment, tap water lines...just to name a few...
> Who cares, if we have the newest Air Carrier and have life tv on Mars, when we, the regular people cannot rely on our nations infrastructure. Just looking at NYC saturday...


Is New York Utilities government owned or private? If private then tax payer money shouldn't be used to fix it up. 

A better question to ask would be why they haven't already fixed it with the money earmarked for it already.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

mreynolds said:


> Exactly. There are many people that just can't evacuate. Hospitals, nursing homes and home bound people. Ones who don't have money or a vehicle to make the trip. You have to have money to stay in a hotel.


Why are these people living below sea level in the first place?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Why are these people living below sea level in the first place?


Because they needed a hospital, nursing home, or were home bound. Poor and/or old people often don't have the luxury of choice accommodations. There are limited beds for the elderly in hospitals and nursing homes, a critical shortage in some areas.

People drowned, mostly old people that couldn't "just walk out". Where is the compassion for fellow human beings?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mnn2501 said:


> Why are these people living below sea level in the first place?


Do you want me to ask all of them or just a select few?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mnn2501 said:


> Why are these people living below sea level in the first place?


I live in tornado alley. I love it here. What else can I say? You do too. Why do you live there?


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe. ‍♂


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Disregard


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Some people live where they do because it is home.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

A totalitarian state would simply gather people up and force bus them out of harms way with little regard for their individual "liberties". Unfortunately for those ill prepared to care for themselves due to health or limited mental faculties, we live in the last days of a liberal society modeled on citizens of post-enlightenment times who were expected to care for themselves and their own or perish.

We'll do our best to find some sort of middle ground but it isn't sustainable of course, you can't have individual liberty without a high death rate.. you just end up breeding yourself into an idiocracy but that is kind of off-topic.

Anyway, I'm in perfect health and wouldn't want to be stuck in NO in July attempting to walk myself out of there. Many of the elderly probably wouldn't survive the attempt.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

mreynolds said:


> I live in tornado alley. I love it here. What else can I say? You do too. Why do you live there?


Have not had a tornado within 20 miles of me the entire time we've been in TX. MN and WI is way more 'tornado alley' than TX is. I had tornadoes within blocks of me in MN and actually jump over my house in WI - notice I don't live there any more.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

whiterock said:


> Some people live where they do because it is home.


Yeah, and nobody can possibly find another home in a different part of the country. I've never understood that having moved half way across the country 3 times - soon to be a 4th time.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Because they needed a hospital, nursing home, or were home bound. Poor and/or old people often don't have the luxury of choice accommodations. There are limited beds for the elderly in hospitals and nursing homes, a critical shortage in some areas.
> 
> People drowned, mostly old people that couldn't "just walk out". Where is the compassion for fellow human beings?


And no other place in America has hospitals, nursing homes or other housing - just New Orleans.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> And no other place in America has hospitals, nursing homes or other housing - just New Orleans.


I'm sorry, I can't help you.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Why are these people living below sea level in the first place?


Since you obviously didn't read my earlier post, here it is for your edification.

New Orleans was originally above sea level; however, with the construction of the levees NOLA and the surrounding area (from Plaquimines Parish west to Acadiana (Lafayette Parish, Vermilion Parish, etc.)) there is now longer the regular flooding that would deposit silt to keep to counteract the subsidence of the land. And at the end of the 19th and beginning of the 20th centuries an effort was made to pump the water out of the wetlands surrounding the "core" of New Orleans; this increased the rate of land subsidence in Orleans Parish, Jefferson Parish, etc. Also, due to all the oil/gas exploratory canal that have been cut through the wetlands allowing for increased erosion, and the aforementioned subsidence, Louisiana loses about a football field area of land each hour.

Edit: since rereading the quote, I'll add: if man (used in the generic) had left well enough alone, the Mississippi River would have changed course (as it has done hundreds of time over the millennia) and would now flow down what is called the Atchafalaya River and exit into the Gulf in St. Mary Parish south of Morgan City. The current course of the Mississippi River near Simmesport would have become a "cut-off". If one looks at a topographical map of Louisiana, one can see where the river has shifted over the millennia, including riverbeds that are now called Bayou Teche and Bayou LaFourche.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

colourfastt said:


> Since you obviously didn't read my earlier post, here it is for your edification.


I read your post and it has NOTHING to do with my post or why people keep moving back into areas that habitually flood every time a hurricane or tropical depression comes near and then the liberals on this board expect me to feel sorry for them.
If you keep moving back into an area that continually floods you'll get ZERO sympathy from me the next time it floods again.

Remind me again about what the definition of insanity is.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

A good portion of the gulf coast was wiped out. Save some criticism for Mississippi, Alabama, Florida, Texas and the whole east coast.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> I read your post and it has NOTHING to do with my post or why people keep moving back into areas that habitually flood every time a hurricane or tropical depression comes near and then the liberals on this board expect me to feel sorry for them.
> If you keep moving back into an area that continually floods you'll get ZERO sympathy from me the next time it floods again.
> 
> Remind me again about what the definition of insanity is.


The same can be said about those who live in "tornado alley" (which includes Dallas) or those who live in the north and deal with snow or those on the west coast and earthquakes. Every area has its own issues.

Also, the definition of insanity: living in Dallas.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

New Orleans does not habitually flood.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

ed/La said:


> A good portion of the gulf coast was wiped out. Save some criticism for Mississippi, Alabama, Florida, Texas and the whole east coast.[/QUOTE
> 
> Agreed; Houston: catastrophic flooding from Harvey; granted most of Houston floods during a thunderstorm anyway. The panhandle of Florida is a constant rebuild area due to the regular hurricane strikes. I have homes in both south Louisiana and in Florida near Disney, and they are still rebuilding there after Irma.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

colourfastt said:


> The same can be said about those who live in "tornado alley" (which includes Dallas) or those who live in the north and deal with snow or those on the west coast and earthquakes. Every area has its own issues.
> 
> Also, the definition of insanity: living in Dallas.


More like driving in Dallas


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Some folks can go anywhere and thrive. Some need to be HOME. No matter how bad the conditions, home is where they need to be. This hill I live on is HOME. I was brought here after I was born, and after staying other places, I had to come HOME. No place else will ever be the same. I wouldn't want to live in NOLA. I sure wouldn't want to live 35 miles from here in Dallas. Didn't like Houston area either, but I will say if you wanted something, you could find it there. IMO Houston is a great place to be FROM.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

coolrunnin said:


> More like driving in Dallas


Try driving in Houston, NY, or LA. Dallas is a piece of cake.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

ed/La said:


> New Orleans does not habitually flood.


Right.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> Try driving in Houston, NY, or LA. Dallas is a piece of cake.


Haha got all them tshirts aalso throw Atlanta in there, but Dallas absolutely sucks.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> Right.


Actually it really doesn't, that's a big reason warnings about Katrina were ignored, helping to cause some of the problems.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Try driving in Houston, NY, or LA. Dallas is a piece of cake.


I grew up in DC, and have lived in Chicago and Houston. I'll take driving in Houston over Dallas any day.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Chicago, Indianapolis, St Louis, Atlanta, Cincinnati, Nashville are a few places I travel to that remind me as I endure their traffic-
Each interstate/expressway/bypass is already one accident, one car or semi ahead that breaks down from a logjam each and every day.
To be caught up in that during an evacuation or cataclysmic event would be a cat 9 nightmare.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Video is long but one of the better Katrina videos. Near the beginning you can see the interstate full of evaccuaties moving at walking speed.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Try driving in Tokyo; on the "wrong" side of the road!


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

coolrunnin said:


> More like driving in Dallas


try DC...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please note: the forum suggests VERY OLD threads. Decades old.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Please note: the forum suggests VERY OLD threads. Decades old.


Sometimes those pesky spammers find those old threads and offer non comments before they start selling.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 2/25/22 5:04 P.M. CST

New Orleans was never suitable for more than a temporary pirate hideout.

As it became populated the Corps of Engineers tried to keep it inhabitable with levees and pumping stations as the port grew.

Now with almost every hurricane threatening to wash it away and green waste landfills countrywide filling up . perhaps NOLA should consider using green landfill waste from the rest of the nation to raise itself above sea level.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Y'all probably don't know it but FEMA is still working in and near New Orleans to get housing, power, water, and sewage set up so locals can move back into the area.

A guy I know was called this week for a possible 1-month detail down there for FEMA. I told him that by now everybody has most likely found other accomodations. But I guess if they can get the government to fix up their place for free, it's a good deal.

When I lost everything except the TV and vacuum cleaner in Pass Christian, MS during hurricane Camille, the only thing I got was a voucher for $17.50 for food from the Salvation Army. (The Red Cross didn't do jack s___t for anybody, but they used hurricane Camille as a nation wide fund raising basis.)


----------



## gruehwing (Oct 28, 2021)

I live there, and it is not such bad. This time we were lucky. Three years ago, a whole region in New Orleans was flooded, and my home was in that region. We got rid of the water in the house, but after some time, we noticed a bad smell in the house, and we found out that there was a lot of mould on the house's walls. We were shocked because we knew that some species of moulds were toxic, so we immediately called some water damage restoration service to clean the house out of the mould and other consequences caused by the flood.


----------

